# value of a 5000 CD Turbo



## whurp (Jun 2, 2004)

A local auction is selling an Audi 5000 CD Turbo for $1300 canadian, and, suffice to say, it's awfully tempting.
How much does everyone think I could get for a car like that, if I bought it, and sold it?
Thanks


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: value of a 5000 CD Turbo (whurp)*

If it is in pristine mechanical condition, the top end of the scale would be about $2000-$2300 US. Unfortunately, most all 5ks are far from "pristine" so probably more like $1000-$1500 if the body is good and there are no major mechanical problems


----------

